# Check out my killer klowns from outer space klownzilla mask W/ new paint



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi guys. I decided i would go ahead and by the klownzilla mask to compleat my killer klowns collection. I know that bump in the night productions sometimes has quality control issues but I decided to buy him anyway. I am really glad i did. He's huge and was looking good accept for some paint and a little bit of creasing. The creasing was pretty much fixed with the hairdryer and ice method. 

As for the paint it was smeary here and there but almost decent overall. The thing that really bothered me is that his lips were dark red instead of purple like they were in the movie. So i went ahead and repainted the lips, eye liner, mouth and teeth as well as a few bad spots here and there.

I also added some 5 minute epoxy to the teeth tongue and eyes. Then I sat him on has stand to keep all of his blood thirsty brothers company. What do ya think ?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Love the evil klowns !!!!!!! love Killer klowns from outer space movie, those are my next in my things/masks to collect,
however even though they are not related in the movie, i would have to add "IT" klown mask.........
a distant cousin for these guys..LOL Great addition to your clown theme !! ( jealous  ) 
( He got evil klowns,i wanna have the evil klowns toooooooooooooo....LOL )
Ordered a few things from Bump in the night,the guy running it isn't good letting you know whats up,he is across the bay by me
& the production shop is Vallejo,near me.quality control is hit & miss, but thye do have some of the coolest stuff,course
some of the vendors that carry his stuff i"ve got for a little less......still ll good !!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hated the movie ... but LOVE your masks!


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Love the evil klowns !!!!!!! love Killer klowns from outer space movie, those are my next in my things/masks to collect,
> however even though they are not related in the movie, i would have to add "IT" klown mask.........
> a distant cousin for these guys..LOL Great addition to your clown theme !! ( jealous  )
> ( He got evil klowns,i wanna have the evil klowns toooooooooooooo....LOL )
> ...



Ya chuck and his company are notorious for having bad communication skills. They never answer phones or e mails. I think since they got in bed with morris costumes/distributing there not worried about regular customers. 

They seem to want to just keep those wholesale orders coming inn. They used to have better production quality until the moved there manufacturing to china. I heard he was telling people that the pieces he had on display at the last transworld were actual production line peices from chine. I wasn't there to hear his say that but if he did he had to be lying because there is no way production pieces are going to look as good as the ones he had there. None of mine did. Heres a pic












Don't get me wrong i love the stuff he putts out but theres no quality control. I had to do alot of paint and hair work on most of my klowns to get them to look as good as they do. Some of them had very sloppy and smeared paint and bad hair work. Slim required the most. I had to use small wooden dowels and glue to make his hair sprouts stand up like there supposed to.

If you want to get them cheaper go to halloweenexpress.com they prices are lower and they offer free shipping plus you can find cupon codes. Halloweenasylum usualy has a good sale after halloween too.

Later


----------



## thegrimavenger (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn dude those look badass ! I wish the ones they send out would look that good. The ones at transworld were defiantly not production copies from china. The paint was very meticulous and the hair was really shiny, it was not the useual kanekalon hair that they use. Another thing is you could tell they were thicker castings than normal because of they way they held there shape. The storefront klown looks to have a different overall shape.

I'm not sure whats happed with b.i.n.p. The quality of pieces they were putting out was much nicer up until a dew years ago. Then it went downhill when they switched there production to china. You would think that they would care more about the quality of there pieces but by the looks of things maybe not.

I would say it has alot to do with them getting picked up for distribution by morris costumes. They would have to be pushing out much bigger numbers now.

Maybe they got wrapped up keeping up with the numbers or there trying to lower there cost per piece wich could explain the quality loss.

it's a shame that there quality has slipped through the cracks, I hope they get there stuff togather and start putting out the same caliber of mask and props that they used to. 

I was thinking about making a full size slim klown but then I ran the numbers and said the hell with it. Have you ever seen any of those supposed original mold klowns that used to pop up on ebay ? They were sort of cool but way to pricey for me. Again nice job on your klowns !


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice buy! I've been wanting clowns for a long time. Your collection is awsome.


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Never seen the movie but love scary clowns!! Do they even have an IT mask? I would LOVE to have one of those!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Most likely he had his main guy make good ones for the show,especially if the detail was tight.Then send ya he china stuff when you order........kinda sucks.


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is exactly why i think clowns are about the scariest thing in the world!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

God I hate Clowns but they look awesome!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, God, I just cr * pped my pants.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

They look great!!! Is he going to have an exploding nose too?
I love that movie.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh! Very nice!

I just watched that movie last night. I also ordered a costume of the shortest clown, Shorty/Tiny (I wish I actually knew his darn name!) a few days ago.

What kind of paint (brand-wise) did you use for Klownzilla?


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

luv10-31 said:


> AWESOME!!! Never seen the movie but love scary clowns!! Do they even have an IT mask? I would LOVE to have one of those!!!


Darkside studios has really nice ones, very thick castings and hand painted.

darksidestudio.com look under "the strange"




Dark lord said:


> Most likely he had his main guy make good ones for the show,especially if the detail was tight.Then send ya he china stuff when you order........kinda sucks.


Thats exactly what they do. They even sold the paint master copies from the show on ebay for something like $400.00 each. Pretty much all mask companys do this. I can only think of two that dont. There darkside studios and deathstudios, there quality is outstanding and there stuff looks just as good if not better thant what you see on there site.





Isabella_Price said:


> Ooh! Very nice!
> 
> I just watched that movie last night. I also ordered a costume of the shortest clown, Shorty/Tiny (I wish I actually knew his darn name!) a few days ago.
> 
> What kind of paint (brand-wise) did you use for Klownzilla?



I hope you got a good deal on your shorty costume, the cheapest i have seen then is $200.00 I use acrylic paints, the brand name is apple barrel, you can get them in the craft section at walmart. You have to make sure and use the glosswhite or it wont look right. I also used a pinkish purple wash to make the flesh pop. On one of featuretts on the dvd the chiodo brothers call the little green haired dude tiny.

later guys,


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Robocop said:


> I hope you got a good deal on your shorty costume, the cheapest i have seen then is $200.00 I use acrylic paints, the brand name is apple barrel, you can get them in the craft section at walmart. You have to make sure and use the glosswhite or it wont look right. I also used a pinkish purple wash to make the flesh pop. On one of featuretts on the dvd the chiodo brothers call the little green haired dude tiny.
> 
> later guys,


I got him for exactly $154.99. I didn't pay for him either, I gave a costume I made back in January to a person who really liked it and in return the person I gave it to bought me the Shorty costume. He should arrive next week. I'm excited. 

I use Apple Barrel all the time. Excellent.

I noticed that they called him Tiny, but he's referred to as Shorty on the internet. I'm not sure which name I like better, they both fit him.


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Isabella_Price said:


> I got him for exactly $154.99. I didn't pay for him either, I gave a costume I made back in January to a person who really liked it and in return the person I gave it to bought me the Shorty costume. He should arrive next week. I'm excited.
> 
> I use Apple Barrel all the time. Excellent.
> 
> I noticed that they called him Tiny, but he's referred to as Shorty on the internet. I'm not sure which name I like better, they both fit him.




You ought to post some pics of it when you get it. I really wanted to get the smil costume and make a lifesized display but i didnt reall have anywere to stand him. Do be carefull not to get your pain on to thick or it could crack.


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Robocop. His work looks amazing. I think I'll have to hold off on IT till next year though(or I will be single LOL!)


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Robocop said:


> You ought to post some pics of it when you get it. I really wanted to get the smil costume and make a lifesized display but i didnt reall have anywere to stand him. Do be carefull not to get your pain on to thick or it could crack.


A lifesize display would be awesome. I should do that. But, I lack space as well.

Do you put anything over the paint to prevent it from chipping or peeling?


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

isabella, you dont need to put anything over it because the apple barrel paint is latex based so it bonds to the surface. just be sure to let it cure for a week befor wearing it so the paint can cure or it could crack. The other way it would crack is if you lay it on really thick, the only way to seal it is to use permawet but that needs to be airbrushed on.


----------

